# Removing write-protection from removable drives



## anagh.k1 (Apr 2, 2012)

my computer mounts all removable drives as read-only.
the write access is blocked for any usb-devices, mobiles when in mass storage mode, and external hdds.
these devices worked fine when checked on other systems. 
while trying to repair on my own i disabled the "deny write access" option for removable drives from bit-locker encryption policy as well as general windows settings from group policy editor.
it still didn't give write-access to any device.
any help will be appreciated.


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 2, 2012)

Using Windows 7 ? Which version, Home Premium, Starter etc ? Enabled Bit locker ?

When did this started ?


----------



## Minion (Apr 2, 2012)

I think you are infected with virus scan with malware byte anti malware. if it doesn't solve download windows repair from tweak.com.


----------



## anagh.k1 (Apr 3, 2012)

anagh.k1 said:


> my computer mounts all removable drives as read-only.
> the write access is blocked for any usb-devices, mobiles when in mass storage mode, and external hdds.
> these devices worked fine when checked on other systems.
> while trying to repair on my own i disabled the "deny write access" option for removable drives from bit-locker encryption policy as well as general windows settings from group policy editor.
> ...



i am using windows 7 ultimate and it started on 2 April


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2012)

scan the entire system using Avira Rescue CD.


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 3, 2012)

Also try a scan using Malwarebytes. Did this happen after installing any particular software ? Have you enabled bitlocker ? If yes, disable it and try.


----------



## anagh.k1 (Apr 3, 2012)

meetdilip said:


> Also try a scan using Malwarebytes. Did this happen after installing any particular software ? Have you enabled bitlocker ? If yes, disable it and try.



tried a full scan using malwarebytes. no virus was found.
no i didnt install any software around the time when it happened.
bitlocker is not enabled.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2012)

sometime virus/malware can't be detected from within windows .. so you have boot your pc using a bootable AV rescue disc which has it's own OS - try using the AV rescue disc like I suggested on the post no. 5.


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2012)

I think your group policy has been changed some how do download windows repair from tweak.com and run it.


----------



## frankeric (Jul 12, 2012)

anagh.k1 said:


> my computer mounts all removable drives as read-only.
> the write access is blocked for any usb-devices, mobiles when in mass storage mode, and external hdds.
> these devices worked fine when checked on other systems.
> while trying to repair on my own i disabled the "deny write access" option for removable drives from bit-locker encryption policy as well as general windows settings from group policy editor.
> ...



hi bud this is work of a virus infected software which you installed earlier and virus is active now due to some reason these virus are so invincible so antivirus wont track them try to install new window.


----------



## Mario (Jul 12, 2012)

anagh.k1 said:


> my computer mounts all removable drives as read-only.
> the write access is blocked for any usb-devices, mobiles when in mass storage mode, and external hdds.
> these devices worked fine when checked on other systems.
> while trying to repair on my own i disabled the "deny write access" option for removable drives from bit-locker encryption policy as well as general windows settings from group policy editor.
> ...



Looks more like a policy screw-up than a virus issue.
Can you try a system restore back to March?
Also can you plug in your hard drives to other rigs and see if you are able to write new files to them?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 12, 2012)

Check in BIOS. In my old Desktop(P3 era) there was an option of making any USB mass storage device read-only. just check once there.

Also you can try in different OS(Try any of the Linux Live CD) to make sure that if the problem is in your OS or somewhere else.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2012)

by now Op must have found some solution ... if not Op can request mods to open this thread .. no need to bump such old thread.


----------

